# BIOHD-8 Fehler tritt zum 2. Mal in Folge auf!



## c321c (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich gemerkt, dass mein PC sehr langsam wurde...Ich konnte nicht einmal mehr ins Internet, da nach einer gewissen Zeit der PC sich komplett aufgehangen hat! (Desktop= Keine Rückmeldung ; Firefox= Keine Rückmeldung bzw. man konnte nichts bedienen! ; Taskleiste= nicht anklickbar durch absturz des Desktops)...

Weil ich ein OEM Mainboard besitze aus einem HP-Pc konnte ich eine Diagnose beim Start des Pcs durchführen. Diese spuckte aus, dass die Fesplatte einen BIOHD-8 Fehler aufweist. Ich solle so schnell wie möglich den HP-Support benachrichtigen. Nachdem ich dann an meinem 2. Pc lange gesucht habe kam heraus, dass die Fesplatte bald versagt...doch ich kann und konnte sie per USB normal benutzen, ohne Leistungsverluste!

Nach einer Low Level Formatierung war das Problem behoben...bis jetzt! Nun tritt wieder der gleiche Fehler auf!...Wenn ich die Fesplatte normal formatiere tritt der BIOHD-3 Fehler auf (, da keine wichtigen Dateien von Windows drauf sind). Nach einer Low Level Formatierung verschwindet der Fehler! Wenn ich die Fesplatte jedoch an einem anderen Pc anschließe funktioniert sie normal...

Was meint ihr was ich tun sollte..zurückgeben, oder gibt es einen Weg die Festplatte wieder zu richten?


Fesplatte: HDD SA2 1000GB Western Dig.10EARS 64MB
Seriennummer: WCAZAC804583

(Die Fesplatte hat einen HDD Sofort-Tauschservice für 24 Monate! Diesen werde ich aber erst verwenden, wenn nichts mehr möglich ist.) Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen ich werde in der Zwischenzeit weiteres versuchen


----------



## Research (7. Juni 2012)

Mal über USB  mit HD Testprogrammen testen. SMART-Werte begutachten.


----------



## c321c (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich sie über USB teste sagt das Testprogramm von Westerndigital, dass alles Ok ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Juni 2012)

Laut dieser Quelle [error BIOHD-8 - Microsoft Answers] 
kann der Fehler bei HP vorkommen, jedoch weiß niemand genau wieso.
Poste bitte einen Screenshot von *CrystaDiskInfo*, dazu das Fenster so vergrößern, daß alle Angaben zu lesen sind. Sollte dies ein falscher Alarm sein, besteht die Möglichkeit, die Funktion "HDD SMART Enable" (oder so ähnlich) im BIOS zu deaktivieren, sollte das OEM-Board diese anbieten....
Um vorhandene Fehler zu reparieren, bietet sich ein Checkdisk-Durchlauf an. Diesen erreichst Du über die Eigenschaften des Laufwerks im Reiter "Tools" unter "Fehlerüberprüfung". Im folgenden Fenster darauf achten, daß das Häkchen zur Wiederherstellung defekter Sektoren gesetzt ist.
MfG


----------



## c321c (7. Juni 2012)

Hier ist das Bild. Ich hoffe, dass das Programm das Richtige ist!


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Juni 2012)

Yup, ist das richtige Programm. Wird ein schwebender Sektor angezeigt. Führe mal Checkdisk aus (letzter Teil von Post#4). Danach nochmal einen neuen Screenshot von CrystaDiskInfo hochladen.


----------



## c321c (8. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich Checldisk durch geführt habe...


----------



## c321c (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe in dem Programm unter Zustandseinstellungen die Aktuell schwebenden Sektoren umgestellt...siehe Bild! Der Zustand ist nun ,,Gut"! (Mal sehen wie lange das jetzt hält...)

Nach einem Neustart:
Der Fehler tritt dennoch auf, obwohl das Programm weiterhin sagt, dass der Zustand ,,Gut" ist!

Wenn die Einstellungen wieder standartisiert werden bekomme ich wieder das Problem ,,Vorsicht"!!


----------



## hbf878 (9. Juni 2012)

du hast in dem fenster nur die hemmschwelle der warnung im programm crystal disk info selbst bearbeitet. hp bzw das bios oder andere smart-auslese-programme kümmert das nicht, es gilt nur für c.d.i. 
die anzahl der schwebenden sektoren könnte übrigens vor der formatierung deutlich höher gewesen sein. ich hab ein ähnliches problem mit schwebenden sektoren; durch einfaches formatieren wurde die zahl der schwebenden sektoren auf 1/16 reduziert, steigt jetzt jedoch wieder an. ann deiner stelle würde ich die platte, wenn mal ein paar wochen zeit sind, austauschen lassen. wenn das nicht geht, würde ich zumindest immer schön backups anlegen; stell dir vor, eine von dir dringend benötigte datei liegt auf einem auf einmal als schwebend markierten sektor - da kannst du erstmal schön ein, zwei stunden auf chkdsk warten, bis du die datei "wiederhast". 

hbf


----------



## c321c (9. Juni 2012)

Ich werde jetzt mal schauen wie lange die Platte jetzt wieder hält. Wenn sie wieder rumstreiken sollte werde ich sofort mit dem Pc unterm Arm zu dem Laden fahren, wo ich die Platte her hab.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2012)

c321c schrieb:


> (Die Fesplatte hat einen HDD Sofort-Tauschservice für 24 Monate! Diesen werde ich aber erst verwenden, wenn nichts mehr möglich ist.)


 Wie hbf878 schon erwähnte, sind Backups wichtiger Daten ein guter Plan. Ansonsten in einem derartigen Fall lieber umtauschen. Datenverlust ist immer ärgerlich .


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2012)

durch das formatieren werden defekte sektoren nur ausgeblendet, das behebt aber nicht das problem.
wenn es dann wieder kommt, sind neue defekte hinzugekommen.
-> garantiefall


----------

